

Successful Lisp: How to Understand and Use Common Lisp - b-man
http://www.psg.com/~dlamkins/sl/


======
rbanffy
The worst thing is that it's entirely possible his contract with the publisher
is structured in a way that if he makes the book available as a free download
or sells it on Lulu.com, the publisher will unleash their lawyers upon him.

~~~
maddalab
No it isn't. The book has been available since much prior to the notice about
royalties being put up.

I have a single correspondence with the author about compensating him for his
effort (I used the online edition) to learn lisp and he refused -- as the
publisher has first rights to collect monies on the book -- , I am inclined
not to even fleetingly question his judgment in posting the book online.

~~~
rbanffy
Well then... A PDF version would make me happier. ;-)

OTOH, he could make a second edition and start selling that, if the agreement
with the publisher allows.

Unless the contract is deliberately convoluted, it shouldn't take more than an
lawyer x hour to sort that question out.

~~~
mahmud
PDF

[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2083231/Successful%20Lisp%20How%20to...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2083231/Successful%20Lisp%20How%20to%20Understand%20and%20Use%20Common%20Lisp%20-%20David%20B.%20Lamkins.pdf)

~~~
rbanffy
Thanks.

I had the idea of a more booklike PDF.

I wonder if the author would seriously object to that.

------
julio_the_squid
Great, it looks like a good book and a valuable resources. It's a shame about
the publishing situation. I've been interested in Lisp and scheme for some
time, but haven't found a way to learn it by accomplishing something with Lisp
yet. I'm looking forward to finding a project.

"Oh, and one more thing: It's not quite true that no mass market product uses
Lisp. Microsoft's "Bob" environment for naive computer users was developed
(and delivered) in Lisp."

Okay, I'm sold! But really, MS was using Lisp in the 90s?

~~~
rbanffy
"Microsoft's "Bob" environment for naive computer users was developed (and
delivered) in Lisp"

Lisp just lost a hundred geek points with me...

------
wildjim
Oh man, this is such a shame.

I read much of his online book before deciding to buy a paper copy, figuring
the result was definitely worth the money, therefore the guy deserved to be
paid; this was a few years ago. I don't exactly remember when, so hopefully
before 2007...

------
babyboy808
It looks like the publisher's site is offline too: <http://www.bookfix.com>

